# Favorite EO/FO supplier?



## GreenScene (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi, all. I'm new but have been lurking for a while, and I did a search on this, but I am admittedly terrible at forum searches. Anyway, I'm wondering which are your favorite suppliers for FO/EO's. Like most every soap maker, I want reliable, well-tested scents at cheap prices. I know, I know. That's hard to come by. I usually use Brambleberry, but the price to ship from Washington to Louisiana surely adds up. Do any of you know of reliable suppliers with better prices?

Mel


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 23, 2011)

I know of well tested reliable suppliers, but they don't have the cheapest prices. Been there, done that and don't care to take that route again.


----------



## GreenScene (Jan 23, 2011)

That's been my experience, too, Irena. I like Brambleberry's website because they seem to do a good job of letting the customer know right there on the order page whether a FO accelerates or discolors or whatever, and I haven't been able to find another supplier that does that, though I may not be looking in the right places. Peak's prices and selection are nice, for example, but I don't like not having any idea how most of the scents will behave in CP until I try them out myself.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jan 23, 2011)

I have tried quite a few from Peak and really like a few but didn't like most at all.  Elements Bath and Body has great info on their FOs and how they react in CP and I have really liked everything I've tried from them both OOB and in soap.  I am online right now compiling an order.    Their OMH is to die for and I have tried over a half dozen different OMHs so far.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 23, 2011)

You can try DayStar, Oregon Trails, SweetCakes, Southern Garden Scents or take a look at this web site that has suppliers by state. http://www.suppliersbystate.com/


----------



## bablondie25 (Jan 23, 2011)

*I have only*

tried NG and WSP, I love them both. I've smelled Brambleberry before because they sell up in Bellingham, WA at Otion store.


----------



## dcornett (Jan 24, 2011)

I also like Natures Garden, and Soap Supplies is good and they have a 7.95 flat rate shipping.


----------



## GreenScene (Jan 24, 2011)

I hadn't found Southern Garden before. Thanks for that suggestion. They're in GA which isn't as close as I'd like, but there's nothing worth having in MS or AL, and I wasn't really impressed with the TX supplier sites/rates I checked out. I wish I could shop locally, but that's not possible unless it's Hobby Lobby or Michael's, and that's not gonna happen! SGS looks nice, though, and has good notes re: FOs in CP. Plus their shipping rates to LA are so much better than Brambleberry's. Now...off to shop. I always do tiny 1 lb. batches when I'm trying a new scent, and it looks like they've got some good 1 oz. scents marked down right now anyway.


----------



## dcornett (Jan 24, 2011)

I also like Natures Garden, and Soap Supplies is good and they have a 7.95 flat rate shipping.


----------



## NancyRogers (Jan 24, 2011)

I also live in South Louisiana.  Southern Garden Scents usually gets to me the next day if I order early.  I love them and the customer service is great.  You might also want to check out Bert's Heaven Scent.  They aren't super close, but she ships out fast and her prices cannot be beat.  Some are hit or miss so if you want to ask about FOs before you purchase, just tell us which ones you are interested in.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 24, 2011)

SGS also offers sniffie sampler sets - 5 little vials for $3 and free shipping.  You can order up to three at a time.  Great way to try before you buy and while there's not enough to soap with, you could use it in a little lotion bar or some bath salts or something.

I'm in the southwest and their shipping was super fast and very reasonable.  Great customer service.

Also not too far from you are Essentials Bath and Body (tons of information on their website about how their FOs behave in CP soap and also great customer service) and Aroma Haven/Rustic Escentuals, another terrific company.  Their site is less informative WRT CP but I have liked their FOs that I've used thus far.  Both ship fast.

For reviews on any of these suppliers go to this wonderful site.

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php


----------



## vberkesch (Jan 26, 2011)

The 3 top suppliers I use are:
Peaks - Many oils do well in cp, just have to know which ones!
Bittercreek - many do well in cp.
Brambleberry


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Jan 26, 2011)

I love Brambleberry for FOs! I think the cost is worth to ship and I live in PA. For EOs I have bought from Camden Grey in FL, reasonably priced but shipping/processing seems to take forever and from the Chemistry Store also. It's not tough to justify the cost from BB because the stuff is so fab!


----------



## Catmehndi (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow...do I ever feel left out! :cry:


----------



## judymoody (Jan 26, 2011)

Oops, I thought she was asking specifically for suppliers located near her in the south, otherwise I'd have been more comprehensive.

I have a shopping cart at NDA all stocked and ready to hand over to my hubby when my birthday gets near!


----------



## agriffin (Jan 26, 2011)

Catmehndi said:
			
		

> Wow...do I ever feel left out! :cry:



I don't think I've ordered fo's from you...but have ordered EO's.  What are the most ordered/popular fo's from NDA?.


----------



## bablondie25 (Jan 26, 2011)

*I*

made my first order from ND recently, I will order from them again, I like all the natural, paraben-free, SLS-free, organic options. I haven't ordered any FO's from them, though mostly because I like really foody, decadent scents is all.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jan 26, 2011)

Catmehndi said:
			
		

> Wow...do I ever feel left out! :cry:



How have I missed you??  Looks like you have great prices.  

I am so overwhelmed with all of the different places to purchase FOs and then the thousands of FOs available.  FOs are where I've wasted the most money since sometimes the description grabs you but the scent doesn't or it smells great but disappears in soap.  I will move NDA up on my list of places to try :wink:


----------



## Catmehndi (Jan 27, 2011)

judymoody said:
			
		

> Oops, I thought she was asking specifically for suppliers located near her in the south, otherwise I'd have been more comprehensive.
> 
> I have a shopping cart at NDA all stocked and ready to hand over to my hubby when my birthday gets near!



Whew! I feel much better now!


----------



## GreenScene (Jan 27, 2011)

I was asking about suppliers closer to home, so don't get offended! ;-) I, too, love Brambleberry, and there are plenty of lovely scents from other far-flung places, but I was hoping to find a supplier I liked as well that was closer to home. I'm anxiously awaiting an order from Southern Garden Scents to ship - ordered it several days ago but no word that it's being sent yet.


----------



## honor435 (Jan 27, 2011)

I adore peak, used them for a few yrs, also like ng, I find bb to be kinda spendy, but good. I just like getting 10 bottles for 20$!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 1, 2011)

Catmehndi said:
			
		

> Wow...do I ever feel left out! :cry:



I've only ordered peppermint EO from you but I'm thrilled with it. When I need more EOs, I'll order again but right now I'm having to stick to a very strict budget.   

Everyone! Buy your peppermint from this lady. Great price and fast shipping.


----------



## Zapwai (Feb 2, 2011)

*New directions aromatics*



			
				Catmehndi said:
			
		

> Wow...do I ever feel left out! :cry:



I'm about to place a big order from you, and I never would have heard of you if it weren't for this thread. Your prices look very good!  8)


----------



## Catmehndi (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: New directions aromatics*



			
				Zapwai said:
			
		

> Catmehndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Use coupon 99521 and save an extra 5% - Welcome to NDA!


----------



## palms1124 (Feb 19, 2011)

I've ordered from Brambleberry and like their stuff but man the s&h can be a killer.
I have a fragrance everybody loves called "frosted sugar cookie" and of course can't remember where I got it LOL
Need to order more fragrances and it is always such a pricey endeavor.  Who has the best prices?  Such a hard question and my eyes start to cross LOL


----------

